# Laptop für BF4 / 1000€



## Seet (12. November 2013)

*Laptop für BF4 / 1000€*

Moin,
ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Laptop.
Wichtigste Sache dabei ist eigentlich das ich vernünftig Battlefield 4 drauf spielen kann, High ist in Ordnung, Ultra wäre natürlich wünschenswert.

- 17-18" Bildschirmdiagnole (und vlt nicht nur mit 1440x900 auflösen )
- Non Glare Display
- 1000€ Budget (es kommt nicht auf 50€ an, aber teurer sollte er eigentlich nicht sein)

Akkulaufzeit ist mir nicht wichtig, da ich sowieso nur Zocke wenn er am Strom hängt.

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## yupes (12. November 2013)

*AW: Laptop für BF4 / 1000€*

Hast du auch über die Option nachgedacht, dir für 600 Euro nen richtig guten Desktop-Pc anzuschaffen und dann für 400 Euro nen guten Officerechner?

Oder willst du "unterwegs" zocken? Wenn nicht, kannste die Option auch mal überdenken, habe ich auch so gemacht. Dann bekommst du in Summe mehr für das Geld.


----------



## weizenleiche (12. November 2013)

*AW: Laptop für BF4 / 1000€*

HI,
Ich selber hab ein MSI GE60 mit i7 und GTX660m, kostet mit SSD so circa 950€, ist allerdings 15" dafür aber FullHD und Matt.

BF4 läuft auf Grafikeinstellungen: Hoch und FullHD @ Windows 8.1 flüssig.

Grüße


----------



## Seet (12. November 2013)

*AW: Laptop für BF4 / 1000€*

Ist klar.
Ich brauche aber ein mobiles Gerät da ich unter der Woche nicht zuhause bin, sondern unterwegs.
Der Ort ändert sich auch öfter und mitm Desktop im Zug kommt sowieso komisch 

@Airknight
Danke schonmal, 17" wäre aber schon gut da ich wirklich auf dem Bildschirm zocken werde und keine möglichkeit habe einen externen Anzuschließen.
Battlefield auf einem 17" wird schon eine Umgewöhnung


----------



## weizenleiche (12. November 2013)

*AW: Laptop für BF4 / 1000€*

Ich bin mit meinem 15er zufrieden.
17 hat nichts mehr mit Mobilität zu tun 
Einfach mal ausprobieren. Ich selber war zunächst auch skeptisch (vom 27"er umgestiegen) aber es ist wunderbar.

MSI GE60-i760M245FD GTX 660M Gaming-Series - hwh multimedia store
MSI GE60-i760M287 GTX 660M Gaming-Series - hwh multimedia store

€: Achso, bis auf die WLAN Probleme unter WIn 8.1 die ich gerade hab ist das Teil top


----------



## Seet (12. November 2013)

*AW: Laptop für BF4 / 1000€*

Er soll nicht handlich sein, er soll Mobil sein und das sind auch 17er 

Habe hier folgenden gerade mal ins Auge gefasst:

MSI GE70-i765M245FD Gaming Notebook [43,9cm (17.3") / i7-4700MQ / 4GB / 500GB / 765M] bei notebooksbilliger.de

MSI GE70

Display: 17,3" 1920x1080 Non-Glare
RAM: 4GB (Das finde ich etwas schwach) 1 Steckplatz frei
CPU: i7 4700MQ @2,4GHz
GPU: GTX 765M 2GB
HDD: 500GB

1049€


----------



## stevie4one (12. November 2013)

*AW: Laptop für BF4 / 1000€*

Gaming Notebooks sind leider teuer, habe selbst ein ASUS G750. Das Teil ist wirklich super (beleuchtete Tastatur, sehr leise auch unter Last, Non-Glare, schnelle Hardware).


----------



## weizenleiche (12. November 2013)

*AW: Laptop für BF4 / 1000€*

Das GE70 wäre doch optimal. 4GB RAM zusätzlich kosten nicht die Welt.


----------



## Seet (12. November 2013)

*AW: Laptop für BF4 / 1000€*

"zwei freie mSATASlots für zusätzliche SSD-Festplatten"
Heißt das wirklich das da im Gehäuse Platz für weitere SSD Platten ist? (mSata ist klar)

Würde dann auf dem GE70, BF4 mit 1920x1080 und Ultra Einstellungen laufen?

@stevie4one
Das ist zu teuer. Ausserdem siehts es für mich so aus als ob 500GB HDD, OS und 4 GB RAM (oder gibt es mehr unterschiede) der einzige unterschied ist, was keine 350€ Differenz rechtfertigt.

EDIT:
Habe mir mal die gleiche Konfig in ein Schenker reingeknallt. 995€.
Es fällt soweit ich das erkennen kann nur die Killer NIC und die beleuchtete Tastatur weg.
Hatte jemand schonmal beide Serien in der Hand und kann was zur Qualität sagen? MSI ist Alu und Schenker Plastik wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (12. November 2013)

*AW: Laptop für BF4 / 1000€*



> Würde dann auf dem GE70, BF4 mit 1920x1080 und Ultra Einstellungen laufen?


Nein. Mit 1366x768 und hohen Details kommst du in den spielbaren Bereich, darfst aber aufgrund der Mainstreamgrafikkarte keine durchgehenden 60 FPS erwarten. BF4 in FHD und Ultra-Einstellungen erfordert Notebookhardware mit einem P/L jenseits von gut und böse.

Ich empfehle dir an der Stelle mal die Seite Notebookcheck.com - dort findest du Tests der aktuellen Schenker-Barebones, des MSI GE 70 und auch einen Test, in dem Battlefield 4 mit verschiedenen Einstellungen auf der gängigsten Notebookhardware getestet worden ist (LINK).

BTW, bei dem Asus zahlst du nicht nur für die Marke, sondern auch für eine sehr gute Verarbeitungsqualität und eines der besten (leise, stark) Kühlsysteme auf dem Markt den höheren Preis. Geschmackssache, ob man dazu bereit ist.


----------



## weizenleiche (12. November 2013)

*AW: Laptop für BF4 / 1000€*

Na, dann ist mein BF4 auf Hoch und FullHD wohl eine einbildung ...


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (12. November 2013)

*AW: Laptop für BF4 / 1000€*



AirKnight schrieb:


> Na, dann ist mein BF2 auf Hoch und FullHD wohl eine einbildung ...


Hä? Niemand hat was gegen BF2 gesagt. Den Post versteh' ich im Kontext dieses Threads nicht .


----------



## weizenleiche (12. November 2013)

*AW: Laptop für BF4 / 1000€*

2 Minuten nach der Zeit, ist des fisches Pünktlichkeit


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (12. November 2013)

*AW: Laptop für BF4 / 1000€*



Hab' nochmal weiter vorne nachgegraben., jetzt versteh' ich's.
Du hast dich trotzdem verschrieben  *duckundweg*.

Zur Detail-Diskussion: Flüssig empfindet jeder anders.
In Ermangelung von BF4 und diesem Notebook beziehe ich mich auf die knapp 50 FPS des Benchmarks von Notebookcheck (vgl. Link) .


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (12. November 2013)

*AW: Laptop für BF4 / 1000€*

- Browser spinnt - bitte löschen -


----------



## weizenleiche (12. November 2013)

*AW: Laptop für BF4 / 1000€*

Darfst den Fehler behalten :*

Naja, und was ist an 50 FPS jetzt nicht flüssig? Ok lass uns die Diskussion beenden, ich denke der Thredersteller wird schon noch berichten  (Falls er sich entscheidet)


----------



## crae (12. November 2013)

*AW: Laptop für BF4 / 1000€*

50 sind auch flüssig, aber die bekommst du auf high mit einer 660m und das in FHD, hast du mal gemessen? Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht so ganz vorstellen.

mfg, crae


----------



## heldarious (12. November 2013)

Wie wärs mit dem hier?
http://geizhals.de/msi-gx70-a10897287-00176k-sku2-a1007328.html
Die HD8970m ist nicht wirklich langsamer als die GTX 780m 
Bf4 auf High sollte da schon drin sein


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (12. November 2013)

*AW: Laptop für BF4 / 1000€*



AirKnight schrieb:


> Darfst den Fehler behalten :*
> 
> Naja, und was ist an 50 FPS jetzt nicht flüssig? Ok lass uns die Diskussion beenden, ich denke der Thredersteller wird schon noch berichten  (Falls er sich entscheidet)



Ok, Frieden .

Harte Zahlen mit Quellenbeleg:

Notebookcheck: 49,4 FPS mit einem i7 4700MQ + GTX 765m bei 1366x768 Pixeln (!) und Hohen Details (19,7 FPS bei gleicher Hardware, FHD und Ultra Details)
Die Szene ist laut deren Beschreibung durchschnittlich, also weder besonders fordernd noch besonders anspruchslos.

Jetzt darf jeder mal schätzen, wo sich hohe Details + FHD etwa abspielen und entscheiden, ob ihm das reicht.



heldarious  schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit dem hier?
> http://geizhals.de/msi-gx70-a10897287-00176k-sku2-a1007328.html
> Die HD8970m ist nicht wirklich langsamer als die GTX 780m
> Bf4 auf High sollte da schon drin sein


 
Dieses Notebook wird je nach Situation massiv von seiner CPU ausgebremst und Battlefield 4 gehört (wie auch Battlefield 3) nicht zu den anspruchslosen Titeln, was CPU-Rechenleistung betrifft. Ich rate davon ab.


----------



## GuruGurke (12. November 2013)

*AW: Laptop für BF4 / 1000€*

Hey

also ich habe mir ein gaming notebook bei one.de zusammengestellt (k56-3n2) - Preis war 1400 Euro aber ein paar sachen kannste sicher weglassen wie zB. die SSD oder den zusätzlichen Arbeitsspeicher - dann kommst du vermutlich etwa über 1000 euro aber ich würde es dir empfehlen - bin sehr zufrieden und spiele bf4 auf ultra. habe ne 8970M, 8 GB arbeitsspeicher, SSD, Windows 8 dazugepackt sodass ich bei wie gesagt etwa 1400 euro gelandet bin (aber "nur" 15 zoll)

LG

Gurke


----------



## Seet (13. November 2013)

*AW: Laptop für BF4 / 1000€*

Werde mal bei One gucken.

Wieso 60 Frames?
30 reichen doch für eine flüssige Darstellung?!


----------



## ich111 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Laptop für BF4 / 1000€*

Nö, 30 Ruckelt wie sau. Bis 24 kann man nur bewusst wahrnehmen


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (13. November 2013)

*AW: Laptop für BF4 / 1000€*



Seet schrieb:


> Wieso 60 Frames?
> 30 reichen doch für eine flüssige Darstellung?!



Ansichtssache. Wenn *dir* 30 FPS reichen, brauchst *du* weniger teure Hardware für ein für dich flüssiges Gameplay .

Nur so viel zur Grundsatzdiskussion: Es gibt schon PC-Monitore mit echten (!) 120 Hz resp. 144 Hz. Diese können auch noch bis zu 120 rsp. 144 FPS real abbilden. Es gibt demnach Menschen, denen 30 FPS (und auch 60 FPS) zu wenig sind und die das Zeug bewusst kaufen .


----------



## suzukini (13. November 2013)

Und es gibt menschen, die bewusst einen fps limiter bei 25fps reinhauen nur um noch battlefield 4 flüssig spielen zu können (hust hust ich).
Jetzt ohne scherz, ich find es okay. Sehe keinen unterschied zu 60 oder 120 fps. Naja, der genügsame spart am ende immer


----------

